# New uniforms will kick in 20th anniversary for Orlando Magic



## MickyEyez

good article that pretty much sums up all the recent magic news... i hope the new unis don't look disney.




> *New uniforms will kick in 20th anniversary for Orlando Magic*
> 
> BY JOHN DENTON • FLORIDA TODAY • April 2, 2008
> 
> *The Orlando Magic have started the process of redesigning their blue, silver and white uniforms, and the process could be completed in time for next season, Magic Chief Operating Officer Alex Martins told FLORIDA TODAY.*
> 
> The uniform would be the fourth model in franchise history and could coincide with the 20-year anniversary of the franchise next season.
> 
> "I can confirm that we have a new model in design now," Martins said Tuesday night before the Magic hosted the New Orleans Hornets. "There's a chance the new design might not be done in time for next season, but we are in the design process now."
> 
> Martins said he couldn't confirm whether or not the Magic will delve into their past and bring back *pinstriped uniforms.* The Magic wore Champion-brand pinstripes from 1989 through 1997 and Champion-model "Dazzle" with minimal pinstripes from 1999 to 2002. They have worn the current style of Reebok and adidas "Play Dry" uniforms for the past five seasons.
> 
> *Cook out. Orlando Magic reserve power forward Brian Cook's availability for the first round of the playoffs is in serious jeopardy after he revealed Tuesday that he won't be getting the cast off his broken right hand for at least three weeks.*
> 
> The Magic originally hoped to have Cook re-examined in seven to 10 days and fully expected to have the sharp-shooting forward back in time for the start of the playoffs on April 20. However, Cook said Tuesday that he has been told he'll be in a cast for at least three weeks and he has no desire to rush the rehabilitation because of the nature of the injury.
> 
> *"The doctor is telling me three weeks (in the cast)," Cook said. "This is my right hand, my shooting hand, so I've got to be careful. This is my moneymaker.:biggrin: I have to be careful how I rehab it. I'm a corporation and that (right hand) is my asset. I have to take care of it."*
> 
> Cook fractured the third metacarpal (middle finger) in the top of his right hand -- he said the bone frayed so badly that it was clearly protruding -- when he was whacked accidentally by teammate Dwight Howard in Monday's practice. Cook has a history with these sorts of injuries, having dislocated his thumb last summer and fracturing two fingers in his rookie season.
> 
> *Division champs. The Magic locked up the Southeast Division title Monday night when the Washington Wizards were routed in Utah. It's Orlando's first division crown since the 1995-96 season and just the third in franchise history.*
> 
> Howard has talked for weeks about his desire to hang more banners in the Magic's practice facility. This, he said Tuesday, was a step in accomplishing that goal.
> 
> *"Anytime you can accomplish a goal it's great," Howard said. "But I'm not full yet; I'm still hungry. There are plenty of goals still out there for us to accomplish and plenty of pieces of jewelry that we want to get our hands on."*
> 
> "It's just that word 'champion' that is so special. It's something that all of us want to see by our names. You might only get to live that moment once in your career, so you want to enjoy it."
> 
> Etc. Magic point guard Jameer Nelson was held out of Tuesday night's game because of lingering problems from a hard hit he suffered last week when he was hit on the chin by an accidental forearm from Howard. The Magic claim Nelson suffered a bruised jaw, but he has been suffering concussion-like symptoms with nausea and dizziness in the days since getting hit. The Magic have extra concern because Nelson has suffered two concussions in the past 17 months. Said Magic general manager Otis Smith: "I'm not concerned to the point where there's angst there. Anytime a guy gets hit in the head there's going to be concern. But he's a tough kid from Chester (Pa.) and we think he's going to be fine."
> 
> . . . *A fight broke out among youngsters trying to get Rashard Lewis' autograph at Medieval Times restaurant in Kissimmee on Monday night, the Magic star forward said. Lewis was not injured in the melee and got his family out of the facility without harm.*:lol:
> 
> . . . Magic president Bob Vander Weide celebrated his 50th birthday by conducting several shooting contests during Tuesday's game to raise money for the Boys and Girls Clubs. Vander Weide sank a shot from halfcourt during the a second-quarter break. Former Magic greats Dennis Scott and Nick Anderson also competed in the events. Several players wished Vander Weide "Happy Birthday" on the arena video screen, but former Magic stars Shaquille O'Neal and Grant Hill were booed lustily.


----------



## thaKEAF

The return of the pinstripes should be cool. Hopefully they get some black alternates too. :biggrin:


----------



## Prolific Scorer

*Nice to see they're trying to get away from these boring jerseys we have now, although im not getting my hopes up on the pinstripes.

Black alternatives would be neat, though.*


----------



## Blue

The blue & black pinstripes were classic jerseys....I'm all for bring'n it back. Also, what's up with Howard beating everybody up in practice...... Jameer twice, and now Cook?? Lol, the other players should be required to wear a helmet and pads to practice cuz this is starting to getting rediculous!


----------



## Babir

He also injured Battie...


----------



## NikesNextDynasty

The pinstripes are coming back to the Magic? I can't wait to see them again. Those by far are my favorite uniforms.


----------



## MickyEyez

Babir said:


> He also injured Battie...


:thinking2:

if i'm not mistaken, Battie got injured while practicing... not because dwight caught his rotator cuff with an elbow during practice...



i'm all for bringing back the stripes and the black, but i hope they go away from the logo that they had which looked very disney.


----------



## JT3000

I like the simplicity of the current jerseys. They're classy. Their past uniforms were really cheesy. I hope they don't go back to that.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I don't know if I like the thought of bringing back the stripes, but Orlando and Minnesota definitely need new jerseys.


----------



## GNG

Didn't they *just* change these like three or four years ago...?

Stop trying to be the Hawks.


----------



## eddymac

I like these better


----------



## Enigma

Rawse said:


> Didn't they *just* change these like three or four years ago...?
> 
> Stop trying to be the Hawks.


Every 5 years they change.


----------



## Blue

> "I think everybody is a fan of the pinstripes, everybody in the league too," Nelson said. "Growing up (in suburban Philadelphia) everybody wanted the Penny Hardaway sneakers and the black, pinstriped jerseys. I couldn't afford both so I had the pinstriped jersey. We'd look good in the pinstripes. In high school and college we always had black jerseys, so I'd like to see us wear black."
> 
> Added Dwight Howard: "I like the black uniforms. I think maybe we should wear green ones on St. Patrick's Day, red on Valentine's Day and red and green on Christmas. Hey, you gotta be creative."


Link

Sounds like the players want the black pinstipes back, which are my all-time favorite jerseys. Those were the hottest jerseys in the league, why did they even switch from these in the first place......and the ones with the stars all over were sick too.....why the **** do we have such bland jerseys now!?! Here's TMac rockin the stripes back in the day.


----------



## thaKEAF

Yeah those jerseys and the black bulls jerseys with red stripes were the **** in the early/mid 90s.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

if im not mistaken, there is now a rule that no nba team is allowed to add a black jersey

i forgot why but i remember reading that

all teams that already had a black uni could keep it though


----------



## Blue

^^what a stupid rule, if that is true :no:.......why would they do that??


----------



## mvP to the Wee

Blue Magic said:


> ^^what a stupid rule, if that is true :no:.......why would they do that??


i forgot but it has something to do with black representing something sad
i think its because its worn at funerals

but i dont remember exactly

im pretty sure it was the nba though it might be for another sport


----------



## Blue

Update on the new jerseys.



> Regardless of what happens in this month's NBA Draft and July's free agency period, the Orlando Magic are certain to have a dramatically different look next season.
> 
> The Magic are nearing completion of a redesign of their home and away uniforms and the new look and logo are expected to be ready for the 2008-09 season. Next season will be the Magic's 20th in existence, so the new uniforms will coincide with a season-long celebration of the franchise's history.
> 
> *"We're not ready to say it's absolutely 100 percent yet, but it looks like it's going to happen for next season," Magic Chief Operating Officer Alex Martins said. "Everything is on track as of right now."
> 
> The Magic are revealing little about the new look of the uniforms or the team's primary logo, but Martins did hint that the team could reach back to a blast from the past for the new-look uniforms.
> *
> Pinstripes, in some form, which the Magic wore from 1989 through 2002, could return. Also, the return of a black uniform could be in the offing as a road uniform or an "alternate" uniform. The Magic have worn white jerseys at home and blue jerseys on the road since 1999. Prior to that, Orlando wore black jerseys on the road and white at home.
> 
> *The NBA's marketing department is working in conjunction with the Magic on the uniform re-design. And the league will have final approval over the new design of the uniform and logo.
> 
> The Magic are expected to unveil the design of the new uniforms later this summer. Training camp opens in October.
> 
> "It looks like it's something that's going to happen and we're excited about it," said Magic general manager Otis Smith, who downplayed the importance of the new uniforms. "But to me, it's more about who are the players in the uniforms than the look of the jerseys. We could go shirts and skins and I wouldn't care as long as we had good players."*


Lol, classic Otis. Here's the link.


----------



## Mr_B

P to the Wee said:


> if im not mistaken, there is now a rule that no nba team is allowed to add a black jersey
> 
> i forgot why but i remember reading that
> 
> all teams that already had a black uni could keep it though


That rule not true , I'm in Toronto and were adding a black road jersey for this upcoming season Raps already released a teaser pic, as for the magic jersey I always felt it was a huge mistake getting rid of the pinstripe that was one of my fav jerseys back in the day


----------



## mvP to the Wee

Mr_B said:


> That rule not true , I'm in Toronto and were adding a black road jersey for this upcoming season Raps already released a teaser pic, as for the magic jersey I always felt it was a huge mistake getting rid of the pinstripe that was one of my fav jerseys back in the day


Must be another sport then, but I'm almost sure it was the NBA. I once suggested the Knicks get a black alternate jersey and the response was something around what I told you guys earlier.


----------



## Basel

Pinstripes coming back would be excellent. Those jerseys kick ***.


----------



## Blue

A glimpse.


----------



## thaKEAF

Looks weird lol


----------



## Blue

Yeah, the collar looks wierd........I dont really know what to think of it from just that angle.... It has potential i guess.......:whoknows:. If we could get that in black tho, I think it might look bad-***.

Here's the Pacers uni for a little reference......Just imagine pinstripes with that.........


----------



## Wade County

Looks odd...interested to see the full image though. Pinstripes are back, which is good. Dont like that collar though.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I see pinstripes, so that's good news.


----------



## Avalanche

from another board:


----------



## Schilly

P to the Wee said:


> Must be another sport then, but I'm almost sure it was the NBA. I once suggested the Knicks get a black alternate jersey and the response was something around what I told you guys earlier.


Yeah it's for the NBA but it's a rule that they don't want teams adding black if it's not one of their main colors, like if the Lakers decided to wear Black Uniforms. It's a preemptive effort to keep the NBA from becoming MLB where almost every team has a black alternate.

The Raptors dumped the Purple and are Red, Black and white now.


----------



## Blue

Schilly said:


> Yeah it's for the NBA but it's a rule that they don't want teams adding black if it's not one of their main colors, like if the Lakers decided to wear Black Uniforms. It's a preemptive effort to keep the NBA from becoming MLB where almost every team has a black alternate.
> 
> The Raptors dumped the Purple and are Red, Black and white now.


Black is a part of our team logo and theme so that shouldn't be a problem then. Our original uni's were blue, black, & white, so I dont see how picking up the black alternates again would not be allowed......I will be dissapointed if we do not have a black alternate next year. :sadbanana:


----------



## Marcus13

No way the above jerseys are real. The refs would have a terrible time picking players out with no numbers


----------



## Blue

From RealGM, here is another guys sketch/guess of the jerseys. A guy over there who has actually seen them said this was a pretty accurate guess, but missing a few minor details. He also said that it is very likely we WILL have the black alternates next year. :cabbagepatch:


----------



## deanwoof

SCHWEEEEEEEET! Black pinstripes are BACK!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Blue Magic said:


>



That jersey is bad-***..


----------



## Basel

I would think that the white jersey would say "Magic" on the front instead of "Orlando".

If that sketch is right, then that's sweet.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

eddymac said:


> I like these better


That was also my favorite one. I wish they had those in black. I'm not a fan of pinstripes but the original jerseys were on point. The ones they have now are just to plain and dull. It seems like all the new designs nowadays just get duller and duller.

The collar is awful. Don't like it on the Pacer uni and won't like it here.


----------



## B_&_B

If you guys go back to these, you'll have the best uni's in the league IMO. Those rock!

Magic have been in the league for 20 years?!?! Dang, that makes me feel old. It doesnt seem that long ago that Shaq & Penny where playing together.


----------



## Blue

Spaceman Spiff said:


> That was also my favorite one. I wish they had those in black. I'm not a fan of pinstripes but the original jerseys were on point. The ones they have now are just to plain and dull. It seems like all the new designs nowadays just get duller and duller.
> 
> The collar is awful. Don't like it on the Pacer uni and won't like it here.





B_&_B said:


> *If you guys go back to these, you'll have the best uni's in the league IMO. Those rock!*
> 
> Magic have been in the league for 20 years?!?! Dang, that makes me feel old. It doesnt seem that long ago that Shaq & Penny where playing together.


I agree with you about the pinstripes, B_&_B. The new jerseys tho have been described as a cross between "the new and the old".....I think that the dazzle fabric might be used too, spiff, as the guy also mentioned that there are stars on the new jerseys. The star on the shorts is gone tho..... 



> The Magic, Timberwolves and Kings rookies are all donning the new jerseys that their teams will be wearing for the first time next season. *Now this is just my personal opinion, but I rank Orlando as the best, then Sacramento, then Minnesota. The Magic's jerseys have a Penny/Shaq/3-D Scott feel, with a modern Dwight Howard/Spiderman touch. I'm digging them.*
> 
> Rookie Photo Shoot 2008: Live Blog in NBA Blogs in Fan Voice by Dave McMenamin


That's a quote from somebody at the rookie photoshoot..

So stars & stripes, with a modern touch? It's gonna be interesting to actually see the full thing.....I cant wait.

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Blue

*Posted on RealGM:



> After some discussion with Thief who has actually seen a prototype in person a little while back. Here is the new and improved jersey. It's as close as we could get it as to the best of his memory, so if it's way cooler (or not even as close to this cool) don't blame us.


----------



## aussiestatman

Blue Magic said:


> The blue & black pinstripes were classic jerseys....I'm all for bring'n it back. Also, what's up with Howard beating everybody up in practice...... Jameer twice, and now Cook?? Lol, the other players should be required to wear a helmet and pads to practice cuz this is starting to getting rediculous!


excuse my ignorance, who is the player pictured, with the words, the future?


----------



## Blue

^ Lol, Courtney Lee.


----------



## aussiestatman

oh, the 6-5 sg from the hilltoppers
who played sg last season?


----------



## Blue

^ Yup, that's him. Kieth Bogans & Mo Evans were are SG's last year.... Pietrus & Lee should hopefully be nice upgrades tho.


----------



## P-Rez25

seems like Orlando gets new unis every 2.3 seasons lol


----------



## P-Rez25

Marcus13 said:


> No way the above jerseys are real. The refs would have a terrible time picking players out with no numbers


your kidding right :lol:


----------



## Blue




----------



## TiMVP2

Woooh right on my birthday.


----------



## gi0rdun

Black pinstripe alternates are badass.


----------



## dsouljah9

Jersey looks promising. I hope they go with a different collar though...


----------



## Floods

Blue Magic said:


> From RealGM, here is another guys sketch/guess of the jerseys. A guy over there who has actually seen them said this was a pretty accurate guess, but missing a few minor details. He also said that it is very likely we WILL have the black alternates next year. :cabbagepatch:


I hope they go with these. These are awesome.


----------

